# BB King New Canadian Dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thu 04/26/07 Victoria, BC Save On Foods Memorial Centre 

Fri 04/27/07 Vancouver, BC Orpheum Theatre 

Sat 04/28/07 Kelowna, BC Prospera Place 

Tue 05/01/07 Prince George, BC CN Centre 

Thu 05/03/07 Edmonton, AB Jubilee Auditorium 

Fri 05/04/07 Calgary, AB So. Alberta Jubilee Auditorium 

Sun 05/06/07 Winnipeg, MB Burton Cummings Th. For Perf. Arts 

Mon 05/07/07 Thunder Bay, ON Community Auditorium 

Wed 05/09/07 Sault Ste. Marie, MI Vegas Kewadin Casino 

Fri 05/11/07 Toronto, ON Roy Thomson Hall 

Sat 05/12/07 Niagara Falls, NY Seneca Niagara Casino 

Sun 05/13/07 Ottawa, ON National Arts Centre 

Mon 05/14/07 Kitchener, ON Centre In The Square 

Wed 05/16/07 Quebec City, QC Grand Theatre 

Fri 05/18/07 Montreal, QC St. Denis Theatre 

Sat 05/19/07 Saint John, NB Harbour Station


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

That date at RTH in TO looks real good to me.


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

anybody knows when the tickets are on sale?
thanks a lot


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks GC. I'm going to make sure I'm going to this one. Heard he was just in the hospital a couple of weeks ago. Might be the last chance to see him. He's 80 now.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, I have seen him 3 times, I highly recommend it. When he is gone, there will be no replacement


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

passenger said:


> anybody knows when the tickets are on sale?
> thanks a lot


All Canadian dates are currently on sale


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

i grabbed a couple bb king tickets for the orpheum in vancouver. thanks for the heads up... :rockon2:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I saw BB two years ago (with Jeff Beck!), he's a superb showman and plays the crowd as well as his guitar. He gets a much grittier sound live than I've heard on any of his recordings. Many thought at the time it was his last tour. I love the way he retires. :bow:


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

Got it! Thanks a lot
Im afraid this might be the last time to see him live


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

16 dates in just over 3 weeks, from one end of the country to the other, at age 81. Bugger, that's impressive.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

BB has been on a perpetual tour for about 10 years now. It never ends.


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

*Blah!!!*

Typical...

Living in the cultural vacuum of Canada one comes to expect NO SASKATCHEWAN dates.


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

how much are the tickets? i might decide to go see him in toronto


----------

